# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Low Cost Octave

## mandomanmike

I'm wanting a good beginner OM for myself and don't want to spend a lot of money, moving from mandolin into the world of octaves

Does anyone know how the Celtic Stars sold on ebay compares to a Johnson MA 450? 

quality of construction, sound, playability, etc.

I see that the Celtic Stars have a pickup and eq for plugging in and are about the same price as the acoustic only Johnson; plus made of european woods

all opinions welcome! 

many thanks for the help

Mike

----------


## Fliss

I don't know about the Johnson, sorry, but one of my occasional jamming buddies, Glynne, has one of the Celtic Stars, and it seems a very decent instrument.  He plays in a ceilidh band called The Soya Band, and you can see him playing his instrument in this Youtube video of the band, although unfortunately I don't think the sound of the OM comes through very clearly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kee4...eature=channel 

Fliss

----------


## Daithio

I play a Johnson MA-450 and have been fairly happy with it.  I have one built in Korea and have no complaints.  You would probably want to have a luthier look it over and set it up.  The strings are a little high at the nut.  It is solidly built and the woods are of good quality.  People at session seem to like it, and I'm passing it along to one of my session mates as soon as Dave Freshwater finishes a new one for me.

----------

